# Me & my wife looking for a game in Cedar Rapids/Iowa City



## Videssian (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi,

I'm an experienced D&D player, my wife is a novice D&D player, and we're both looking for a game (3E) to join in the Cedar Rapids / Iowa City area.  It's proving very difficult to find a game here, but I'm hopeful that someone out there in ENWorldland will prove me wrong.. 

We would be generally available to play evenings during the week and/or days and evenings on the weekend.

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## Seebo_Garrick (Jan 11, 2003)

*Well*

Unfortunately I believe that you are a bit far away to play in my 3E game as we currently play in the Mason City area.

But I do know a couple of people in the Cedar Rapids and Iowa City area and will contact them about openings in their games if you would like.

Let me know.


----------



## Videssian (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks!

I'll send you an email about this to the address listed in your profile.


----------



## Seebo_Garrick (Jan 11, 2003)

I sent both of the guys I know in your area your email addy and told them if they were looking for players to drop you a line.

Hope they get back to you as both of them run superb games.


----------



## Videssian (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks very much!   I really appreciate it.. 

ttyl,
Gregg


----------



## Videssian (Jan 25, 2003)

Thought I'd bump this thread and mention I'm still looking..


----------

